# Saitek Cyborg Keyboard Problem



## tveezz (Dec 13, 2008)

I have the Saitek Cyborg Keyboard and I'm using it with Vista Home Premium 32 bit. I used the keyboard without problems from 4/08 to 10/08. Now the keyboard is completely unresponsive on my Vista machine. When I connect it to my Windows XP machine it works perfectly. I have removed and downloaded the latest drivers from Saitek half a dozen times and no luck. Does anybody have this keyboard and were able to solve this issue? The Saitek forums and Tech Support have been no help. I am using a Logitech G15 on the same Vista machine with no problems.

Thanks for any help!

Dave


----------



## dbens1 (Jan 23, 2009)

How I did it was to uninstall all references to the keyboard in the device manager, then install the Saitek Programming software rather than the drivers. The software install loads the correct drivers, then after a restart the keyboard worked fine (so far LOL)


----------

